# Diagnosis for low platelets



## Pillow1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would like to know if there is a diagnosis for low platelets, otherwise I would use 790.6 abnormal blood chemistry..
Thanks for reading


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 15, 2010)

Does the documentation support *287.5*?

Thrombocytopenia=abnormally low blood platelets


----------



## Pillow1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for the info.. The doctor mentioned low platelets.. I will further research, once the dictation is available... again.. many many thanks...

Learn something everyday


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 15, 2010)

The code for low platelets is 287.5.


----------



## PURNIMA (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

Normal platelet count is about - 150,000 to 350,000 platelets in one microliter of blood.

Low platelet count is referred to as Thrombocytopenia and the appropiate ICD code is 287.5.

Hope this helps!

Thank You and have a great day!

Purnima S, CPC


----------

